
Massive network issues across Europe - abritishguy
Well I&#x27;m not sure exactly what it is but a twitter search has confirmed it is not just me.<p>Cloudflare sites (including reddit) are being very very slow and most requests end with a gateway timeout.
Akamai CDN is the same (facebook images, twitter images)<p>See traffic map here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.akamai.com&#x2F;html&#x2F;technology&#x2F;dataviz1.html<p>21:42 BST - 4&#x2F;6 European cloudflare datacentres are currently offline.<p>21:49 BST - It has been reported that Telias Transatlantic cable is down<p>21:51 BST - Cloudflare confirm that Telias cable has been cut<p>21:56 BST - Traffic now being rerouted
======
Ihmahr
Transatlantic cable down. Are they busy installing a prism?

~~~
rbanffy
Where is the USS Jimmy Carter?

~~~
politician
For everyone else who didn't catch the reference, apparently this Seawolf-
class submarine can tap undersea cables.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2005/02/20/politics/20submarine.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2005/02/20/politics/20submarine.html)

[http://cryptome.org/eyeball/mmp/jimmy-
carter.htm](http://cryptome.org/eyeball/mmp/jimmy-carter.htm)

------
zokier
> It was a scheduled job that went a bit wrong, says Bo Djurberg, manager at
> Telia

from
[http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article18915221.ab](http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article18915221.ab)
(via google translate)

~~~
sandstrom
The text [now updated] says it was solved at around 23:00 CET, after an hours
outage.

------
mcintyre1994
> "One of our upstreams (Telia) appears to have a trans-Atlantic cable cut.
> We're routing around in many EU locations now." @cloudflare

[https://twitter.com/CloudFlare/status/468494276691640320](https://twitter.com/CloudFlare/status/468494276691640320)

------
Strom
I can pretty much only reach sites which are routed through the netherlands
for me (like Cloudflare proxied HN, or Google). Everything else doesn't
connect at all or times out after downloading 10% of the HTML. I'm connecting
from Estonia.

The Digital Ocean status page [1] claims that "Preliminary investigation
indicates that Telias Transatlantic cable are down." which would make sense,
because my ISP is Telia and I can't connect to most of the internet.

Edit: Well, this outage lasted a bit over an hour. Now at 20:55 UTC I can
access everything once again.

[1] [http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/](http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/)

------
karnei
Its amazing how well traffic gets rerouted now days

------
jaekwon
Hi guys, I'm very curious about the effects of this. What is the network like?
Can you characterize it in terms of latency, dropped packets, bandwidth?

Say if you wanted to upload/download a megabyte of data to a datacenter in the
US using TCP with retries, would it work eventually with high probability?

------
cordite
It was really interesting how I could still communicate to some of the servers
via connections that went through Level3.

Yet once I got back in the server (behind that indirection), the server
couldn't even ping google, and its DNS was totally down.

Would've done a traceroute for fun if OVH's mirrors were reachable.

------
jpdus
Ah, thanks for the info.

Connections to our US broker failed at 10pm (dst) on different servers (based
in Germany) and i had no idea why, I already wanted to blame our hosting
provider.

------
justincormack
Clearly a test for who can withstand network partition...

------
rmoriz
Germany: Dropbox unreachable, Tumblr very slow

------
crucialfelix
mostly unreachable from berlin: rackspace.com, amazon.com

but I see the traceroutes failing after they make it to the US.

~~~
jaekwon
Weird, why would it fail _after_ reaching the US?

~~~
bajsejohannes
It could be misleading. During the outage, I saw traceroutes like:

    
    
        1 someserver.in.europe 10ms 15ms 20ms
        2 someother.in.europe 50ms 60ms 50ms
        3 * * *
        4 * * *
        5 * * *
        6 * * *
        7 * * *
        8 * * *
        9 someserver.in.us * 500ms *
        10 * * *
        11 otherserver.in.us 900ms * *
    

So, it looks like for 10 and 11 hops we are losing a lot of traffic in the US,
but that might as well be traffic that's lost in hop #3. The traceroute only
tells you at some point between the start and hop #11 we lost 66% of the
packets. It doesn't tell you where.

~~~
caw
You can also get * on traceroutes (step 3-8) because the devices don't respond
to ICMP. Network admins like to disable ICMP on their switches and routers so
you can't trace the network topology. Your only definite packet loss is on 9
and 11 because you only got 1 of the 3 packets returned.

------
mjcohen
Russia starting a cyber-war?

~~~
WellKnown
Actually recent news show that this is US who has the most control over the
internet. But this outage could be natual disaster :-)

